# Bay Fishing Tomorrow Galveston



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Have Rods, Lure's, Money, Skill, and a Desire No Boat. So if you have a Boat and want some company that's willing to pitch in on everything including clean-up. I'm that man who would appreciate fishing.
Thanks Victor
P.S. Just to show skill, check out this 26" Trout
-LOL-


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Never Mind I will Wade or shore-fish. Hope you like the picture though.


----------

